# spyro frog grabs 4 #er



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

dragin the spyro frog through weeds and lily pads today and pulled out 4 good bass the this one being the biggest

also caught several on it the other day but no pics


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. I have one of those frogs, but havent been in the right place to use it yet.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

they may be pricey but the thing u can do with these frogs and still hook the nearly all of your strikes unlike the traditional types of lures like this one. i think there well worth the price


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got the Spyro poppin frog. That thing looks good in the water, cant wait to see a big blow up on it.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

throw it right through the lily pads and grass it will walk righ out, dont be scared to work it a little fast all the bass i catch on um is usually when i give it about 5 fast jerks and stop it in those sweet spots


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

You mean the Spro Bonze eye


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

can you get this spyro frog from wally world? If not then where?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

nice fish, I need to start using those frogs, have a few just always seem to have more luck on the zoom white horny toads


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i dont think you can get em at wal mart mikes gun shop is the best place i know


----------

